# Groz Smoother #4 Plane



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the review Gerry

it seams to be those kind of things
you have to do with all new planes 
that is cheaper than L-N and L-V tools
just a shame no planefactory
let them have a tune in /how to get started discription
in the box tooo

tooo many gets frustrated when they try to start with 
some woodworking

either you have to have a big fad wallet or you have to 
be a very skilled iron/tool worker/mecanic

Dennis


----------



## velo_tom

I bought this same # 4 and a # 5 Groz several years ago while they were on sale. I had a pretty similar experience trying to get them in good enough shape to work with. It took me quite a bit longer to get the base flattened than it took you so you had a bit more luck with your purchase. The area around the mouth of mine were recessed more than the rest of the bottom so it took several hours to get the whole base flat enough to eliminate the problem. Took a long time to flatten the back of the blades too but they now sharpen and hold an edge okay. Had to work on the chip breaker too in order to get it to apply full contact across the blade.

I also had to use washers to snug up the totes. All in all it took quite a number of hours to render the planes useful. Then I found I couldn't use them very long because the totes are so small they hurt my rather average to small sized hands (6 ft, 170 lbs=average). Eventually spokeshave, chisel, rasp, and sandpaper made the handles comfortable enough.

If you've got the time to put into it you can turn these into okay planes but it will likely take a lot of patience and perseverance. Since I've in general not got so much free time I've since mainly purchased Veritas and ECE planes. You pay the extra money and initial preparation takes a few minutes instead of a few days.


----------



## bfd

I made the mistake of buying one of these. I am about 5'8" & 160lbs not a very big guy and the grip is way way way too small. The tote on this is the perfect size if you are petite women. For less money I would recommend searching online for a used stanley and put a hock blade in it. Either way you will have to spend time bringing it up to something that you can use. At least with an old stanley you have history and in my opinion a lot more fun bringing something old back to life then having to put a lot of time into something that is brand new out of the box. That to me is just frustrating. I would score the Groz 1 star.


----------



## dbhost

Your experience with the #4 isn't too far off of mine. My blade etc were the sizes they are supposed to be, however, I did have to do the granite / marker / sandpaper trick to flatten the sole, clean up some burrs in the mouth, flatten the frog and chipbreaker, clean the grease off. I am planning on adding a hock blade and chipbreaker soon. But even with OE, and some tuning, it works pretty well, easily pulls hair thin shavings, and all. My tote was loose as well, but I simply had to tighten the screw and it is solid as a rock…

FWIW, My current plane collection consists of a Groz #4, Groz #5, Groz low angle block plane. They were certainly within my budget, and could be made to work very well easily. I am hoping to add a #6 and #7 soon…


----------



## affyx

these are on fire sale at woodcraft now - mine just came in the mail - thanks for your post it will help me as i clean/tune this weekend… no lie nielsen, but a gazillion times better than my Buck Bros POS


----------



## Gerry1

After all the work, Mine is no longer in use. Not worth all the work to have an inferior tool. I've had too many problems with it since i put all the effort into it. I got an old, used stanley #4, moved the hock blade to it, and it works great. The Groz will become a light boat anchor…....


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks for the review. Can I ask why you decided on the groz instead of a vintage Stanley or something similar.


----------



## Gerry1

Don, you're welcome! I originally could not easily find an old stanley, so I took on the Groz based on cost. (BTW, you DO get what you pay for….)

As I said in the post just above, after all the work, over a period of time using the Groz, I was underwhelmed with its' performance. I did find an old stanley, and am happier for it.


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks for the review. Glad I never bit.


----------



## Oldtrekguy

I agree that the Groz planes are not worth their admittedly low price. I bought a #3 and a #4 on sale from Woodcraft, but neither were workable. Loose totes, jammed adjusters, etc. Plan "B" was the purchase of two Stanley's from E-Bay, along with a Hock blade and chip breaker. I achieved hand plane nirvana with my "new" Stanley, and the #3 with the new blade and chip breaker still set me back only $89. The best thing about the Groz is that you can use it to teach yourself about planes, with no worries that you are going to mess up something good. I plan to investigate converting them to scrub planes. I keep the number 3 where I can see it in my office, to remind me of the folly of purchasing cheap tools!


----------

